# gun advice



## rookiedogger (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm trying to find a coyote gun for up to 5-600 yards and I don't want to spend a huge amount of money. Any advice?


----------



## windowlicker (Dec 17, 2007)

I can't believe the "Savage pimps" haven't jumped all over this one!  :lol:

More importantly would be caliber. My suggestion for up to those distances would be a 308 shooting any of the premium match bullets of its liking.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

windowlicker said:


> I can't believe the "Savage pimps" haven't jumped all over this one!  :lol:


I recommend a Weatherby Vanguard.

Windowlicker is right though. Pick your caliber, then go and look at guns. I think it is important to buy what fits you and feels good in your hands.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Savage pimps? :lol: Would that make coyote blood "pimp juice" then? :lol:

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## windowlicker (Dec 17, 2007)

I guess so. :lol: :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I ain't no pimp. :x Savage whore, maybe. 8)

Get a Savage, out of the box it will kick the snot out of just about anything else from the factory. For that kind of yardage I too would go with the .308. A 10FP would be a good choice.

huntin1


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

7mm-08 rem hornady lite mag rounds


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

22-250, 243, 270, 308, do you have any deer rifles already? They would work if you do.


----------



## duckchaser (Jul 23, 2003)

.257 weatherby magnum vanguard


----------



## coyotehunter13 (Dec 28, 2007)

i agree with fallguy. weatherby vanguard's are very accurate, and reasonable.

a .308 would be great at that range. either that, or a .25-06


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

.257 is a sweet gun. Shoot my buddies today! Man that thing is a tack driver!


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

you shot your buddies with it  :lol: :lol:


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

:idiot:


----------



## huntingnemo05 (Dec 8, 2007)

you can get a stevens model 200 for around 300 bucks or cheaper. Their not the best looking guns in the world. But they sure are tack drivers.

:sniper:


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

Me personnaly I would go with a Remington 700 SPS Varmint, you can get anything from a 17 Rem Fireball to a 308, I think there is 7-8 different calibers, you can pick one up new for $500. The nice thing is that they come with the Rem 700 (same action the US Army Snipers have on their guns), and the heavy barrels. I have one in 223 and it shoots about 3/4" 3 shot groups at 100 yards. Nice thing about them you can upgrade them as much as you would like, the rem 700 action is the most saught after action out their - not my opinion, its a fact!

The military services spent millions of dollars researching, and they went with the Remington 700. Its kinda funny that all the military services all agreed on the same type of rifle, thats probably one of the few things that the different branches agreed upon.

If you need any additional help feel free and email me at [email protected] - I was an armory asst while I served the US Army! Good luck!


----------



## mwrhusker (Jan 10, 2008)

I too would look at the .257 weatherby vanguard. It is extremely accurate out of the box. It is however expensive to buy shells for in comparison to the .308. Another commonly overlooked gun is the CZ527 with the double set hair trigger. I just finished doing a cryo, float, and embedding one and it is a nail driver. They come out of the box extremely accurate I am a fanatic though. Good luch


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

duckchaser said:


> .257 weatherby magnum vanguard


That's a good one!


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I would give the howa hogue varmint a shot so to speak they come with a heavy barrel and are available in 204 ,223 , 22-250, 243 , and 308 they seem ilike a nice piece of equpt.


----------

